# Monark Silver King Coupe de Ville



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 26, 2016)

Got some nice pictures of the coupe and man is it clean. All original and ready to ride. If you had this bike in the 50's you might as well have been apart of the mafia because you were the guy on the block. I bet whoever owned this as a kid cleaned it weekly with Qtips because this thing clean.

Tyler



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 26, 2016)

Wow, that's a beauty!


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 26, 2016)

One sweet ride for sure


----------



## Awhipple (Jan 26, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 26, 2016)

Holy Toledo!! That's probably what the kid that owned that back in the 50s would have said.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 26, 2016)

I love all that chrome!   BLING!


----------



## the2finger (Jan 26, 2016)

WaaWaaWeeWaa!


----------



## jimbo53 (Jan 27, 2016)

WOW! Definitely the "Cadillac of Monarks"! What size tires? Look like middle weights-like the blackwall vs whitewall look.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 27, 2016)

jimbo53 said:


> WOW! Definitely the "Cadillac of Monarks"! What size tires? Look like middle weights-like the blackwall vs whitewall look.




Yeah, middle weight wheels and tires. This is a '55 so they would have just started to change to that tire size on high end bikes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbudsbikes (Jan 28, 2016)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> Got some nice pictures of the coupe and man is it clean. All original and ready to ride. If you had this bike in the 50's you might as well have been apart of the mafia because you were the guy on the block. I bet whoever owned this as a kid cleaned it weekly with Qtips because this thing clean.
> 
> Tyler
> 
> ...



Wowza ! She's a beauty


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 28, 2016)

That is a nice clean bike. Definitely a transitional bike for Monark. Even though they were switching over to middle weights they still used the balloon frames into 56 or so. Can't quite tell on yours (it's so much easier in person) but if the rear stays are wider that would be why.


----------



## Saraobike.boy (Jan 28, 2016)

Nice bike sir


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Feb 3, 2017)

Just got one!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 6, 2017)

I need me one of them bad boys!


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Feb 6, 2017)

Saraobike.boy said:


> Nice bike sir



Thank you

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Feb 6, 2017)

cds2323 said:


> That is a nice clean bike. Definitely a transitional bike for Monark. Even though they were switching over to middle weights they still used the balloon frames into 56 or so. Can't quite tell on yours (it's so much easier in person) but if the rear stays are wider that would be why.



When i get it i will post and we can see if it is still a heavyweight.Stay tuned and thank you.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

